# My puppy going in for his ear cropping this Thursday!!



## DR3W (Apr 13, 2011)

My boy Chase @ 3 months going in for his short crop this Thursday!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute pup! I can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes adorable!!! welcome to GP  cant wait to see what they look like afterwards!!


----------



## KingstonKid (Jul 26, 2010)

Ugh, why ruin such cute floppy ears


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cant wait to see them , what size you going for?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very cute puppy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I heart short crops!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cute pup.But I love his ears


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Good luck and can't wait to see the after pics. 
He is sooo going to look like a lil man..


----------



## DR3W (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, pics are updated! very happy with the results..


----------



## DR3W (Apr 13, 2011)

two days after surgery, taping was removed


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful crop! Great job done. ..


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

awww, yep totally different look just a lil man.. 
make sure to put neosporin.


----------



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

DR3W- what is that crop called? doesnt look like most "shorts" i see. my boy goes in in about a week for his but im still having trouble picking a good crop or finding a really good pic as a reference.

very good looking though! if you can can you post a side and front view?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

hapixbuni said:


> DR3W- what is that crop called? doesnt look like most "shorts" i see. my boy goes in in about a week for his but im still having trouble picking a good crop or finding a really good pic as a reference.
> 
> very good looking though! if you can can you post a side and front view?


Looks like what my boy got, Inbetween Short and Show....VERY NICE LOOKIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DR3W (Apr 13, 2011)

yes its between the short and show crop, ill take some more pics soon. what i did was i printed out some pictures of the crop style and size i like and showed the VET the pics to get an idea what i want. my advice is to do the same, bring in pictures of what you want.


----------



## DR3W (Apr 13, 2011)

between short and show crop, with a little bit of bell


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

He looks a lot like Kane with the coloring.

Crop looks good, but I just love their expressive floppy ears! Au Natural for my buddy. How is he doing with the recovery?

Here is an old picture of my little guy. Couldn't bring myself to snip the ears hah


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

nice crop!


----------

